# Charging to act or work backstage



## derekleffew (May 26, 2010)

> Children who want to act or work backstage in Palo Alto Children's Theatre productions may soon have to start paying between $50 and $300 to participate, under a plan unanimously approved by the city's finance committee on Tuesday.
> The new proposed fees passed despite an outcry from theater supporters, who warned it would stop lower-income families from participating and could put theater staff under pressure from wealthier parents willing to pay more so their children get lead roles. Committee members argued that the new fees would bring the Children's Theatre in line with other cities' community theater programs and other extracurricular activities such as sports.


Complete story at Palo Alto finance committee votes to start charging to act in children's theater - San Jose Mercury News.


"... the new fees would bring the Children's Theatre in line with other cities' community theater programs..." Really? Do community theatre programs in your area charge a fee for participation? Should they?


----------



## shiben (May 26, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> "... the new fees would bring the Children's Theatre in line with other cities' community theater programs..." Really? Do community theatre programs in your area charge a fee for participation? Should they?



One of our community theaters pays actors and designers an honorarium. None of them charge money for participation. What I think they mean is that SOME youth theatre programs have a nominal fee attached for covering the cost of extra materials and whatnot (for example, my hometown's park district had a youth theatre program that worked with the local Jr. High, but charged like 75 bucks or whatever it was (only did it once), and that helped cover the cost of running a large Jr. High production. Thats what this sounds like, based on the article. Overall, not unexpected. Should they be doing this? No, but I can see why they want to. Just make it the minimum fee or something. Its not expected to raise tons of money anyhow...


----------



## sk8rsdad (May 26, 2010)

My group has a token membership fee. It's $5 for students per year, $10 for adults, and $20 for a family. Originally it existed to cover the cost of mailing the newsletter.

We need to have the concept of a _member _for insurance and also to handle sticky things in our by-law to conform to the Corporations Act, like who gets to vote at the general meeting or serve on the board of directors.

Our youth groups are free to members. However, there is an expectation that the whole family will participate in other areas of the theatre throughout the season.


----------



## photoatdv (May 26, 2010)

The one I work at charges like $200+ for the kids to be in a show. This goes to cover the director, PM, and professional tech staff (there's usually 2 of us, the rest are kids and/or parents) as well as the equipment rentals, set and costumes.


----------



## len (May 26, 2010)

I think participation fees are ok, as long as everyone pays the same. That way, there's no buying the lead, etc. You pay fees to use the community pool, to go on the community organized ski trip, for the dance class, pottery class, etc. 

And participation fees are more and more a reality, and it will get worse. Municipalities, school districts, etc., are all feeling the pinch of lower revenue caused by declining property values and higher foreclosure rates, all of which cause real estate taxes to decline, which forces communities to cut back on non-essential services.


----------



## Pynspot (Jun 9, 2010)

At my work, our blackboxes cost the actors $50 to be in and our big (marketed as summer camp) summer musical costs about $150. This goes to the directors, who end up paid about $500 to $2000 a show. If we weren't paying our directors, there wouldn't be a program. While we're not doing community theatre for the money, it's difficult to justify such long hours if there is zero pay. The crew can volunteer, as long as they register/sign away liability.

In middle school, I acted in a summer camp musical that charged about $900. However, compared to any other child care for 2 months, this is was a huge deal, so there weren't complaints from my parents.

Until the ticket sales are enough to support the entire program and generate revenue, community theatre actors will probably have to pay.


----------



## rsmentele (Jun 9, 2010)

My Sister-in-law is very much into dancing and has had to pay to participate in dance performances, on top of having to pay for her costumes too.


----------



## misterm (Jun 18, 2010)

we have a youth choir in town, around 200 members or so, more of a show choir than anything. they have to pay over $200 to be in it and buy their own costumes and shoes, which gets crazy expensive twice a year. several of my students are in it with their sublings, i can't imagine how their parents justify paying that much.


----------



## JChenault (Jun 18, 2010)

At our community theatre, ( annual budget around 1M ) there is a paid staff. For the mainstage shows, there is no fee for actors, techs, etc - indeed depending on the position, there is frequently a fee paid to the tech, performer, musician, etc.

The theatre also runs a childrens program which is fee based. Everyone who applies gets in. Everyone gets a part. Everyone pays the same fee. ( Well not quite - there are discounts if siblings are in the program). This is a training program like a class or a camp. It's purpose is not to produce a piece of art, it is to train children in how to make art. 

Personally, I have no problem with charging a fee for a 'Camp' or 'Class', just as I have no problem with paying for acting classes in a conservatory program. If there is a competitive audition it would bother me to charge the participants to participate.


----------

